# 有喜了



## DernierVirage

Thanks for the help in my previous thread, I had another comprehension problem in the same piece of text so I thought it better to start a new thread.

The discussion is between two different people (so not A and B as in my previous post) although I think somehow they are connected. The bit I had trouble with is:

C: 老婆，昨天亲热一下，有效果吗？
D:有喜了
C: 开玩笑
D:管不着

My problem is I can't figure how the first question leads on to the reply, which I think means that D is pregnant. But if that is the case, why does C refer to the previous day? Are they referring to a third person? And D's reply to "I am kidding" doesn't make sense either. Or is there a different meaning completely?

Thanks a lot for any help !


----------



## Lamb67

The ending bIt : It's not your business suggesting only she can give birth 😁


----------



## DernierVirage

Lamb67 said:


> The ending bIt : It's not your business suggesting only she can give birth 😁



Thanks a lot - OK, I didn't get the meaning of the last sentence. Does it make sense that that C asks about what happened the previous day and D replies that she is pregnant? That is why I thought 有喜了 had another meaning or the the entire conversation ironic ?


----------



## Lamb67

She is pregnant.  喜字的解释---在线新华字典


----------



## DernierVirage

Thanks a lot. Is it logical that 有喜了 is a reply to 昨天亲热一下，有效果吗 (which I found hard to really understand too) ?


----------



## Lamb67

It did take a minute or two to figure it out at first probably because of colloquialism and an intimate tone.


----------



## DernierVirage

Lamb67 said:


> It did take a minute or two to figure it out at first probably because of colloquialism and an intimate tone.


 Did the question mean "yesterday was a bit overheated, what happened"? It doesn't seem to correspond to the answer, but I may be a bit slow !!!! Thanks for your help....


----------



## henter

DernierVirage said:


> Did the question mean "yesterday was a bit overheated, what happened"? It doesn't seem to correspond to the answer, but I may be a bit slow !!!! Thanks for your help....


It simply means they made whoopee  yesterday.  亲热=get laid. 有喜了=get pregnant. I think I don't need to dwell on it since it's natural for anyone to twig  what they are talking about. Well, let me just give you the answer lest you still have trouble figuring it out. They are just making  bawdy jokes.  It's okay for a man and a woman to make lewd jokes even in Asia, insofar as they are a couple.


----------



## DernierVirage

henter said:


> It simply means they made whoopee  yesterday.  亲热=get laid. 有喜了=get pregnant. I think I don't need to dwell on it since it's natural for anyone to twig  what they are talking about



Thanks....I understood this, but wondered why he thought she would know the next day , so I wondered if there was some other meaning. Sorry if I seemed stupid !!!!!!


----------



## henter

DernierVirage said:


> Thanks....I understood this, but wondered why he thought she would know the next day , so I wondered if there was some other meaning. Sorry if I seemed stupI


It could be argued that it's just another way for them to play footsie, albeit a verbal one. Chinese people call it 打情骂俏.


----------



## DernierVirage

henter said:


> It could be argued that it's just another way for them to play footsie, albeit a verbal one. Chinese people call it 打情骂俏.


Yes.....I think I let my problems with the Chinese get in the way of logical thoughts !!!!!!!


----------



## henter

Good night, guys.


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

——Darling, we had sex yesterday evening. Does it work?
——I get pregnant.
——Are you kidding me?
——It's not your business.


----------



## DernierVirage

Thanks for all the help, much appreciated. I see that I was not even working out who was addressing whom - for example I thought that 开玩笑meant that A was kidding when he asked. Also I didnt know this meaning of 管不着. Great input, thanks....


----------



## SimonTsai

'親熱' does not necessarily mean having sex; it is the context that suggests that. A passionate kiss may be considered to be '親熱' as well. '親熱' can also be an adverb.

The conversation is actually not lewed at all. It is just that it's sexually explicit. Or is it? It is not really explicit, but many people find it embarrassing to talk about sex.

From '效果', we may infer that in the mind of the speaker, the sex they had yesterday was more functional rather than for pleasure, and from '有喜', we may infer that the couple wanted a(nother) baby. (Knowing your girl getting pregnant and you becoming a dad is not always good when you are unprepared.)


----------



## DernierVirage

SimonTsai said:


> '親熱' does not necessarily mean having sex; it is the context that suggests that. A passionate kiss may be considered to be '親熱' as well. '親熱' can also be an adverb.
> 
> The conversation is actually not lewed at all. It is just that it's sexually explicit. Or is it? It is not really explicit, but many people find it embarrassing to talk about sex.
> 
> From '效果', we may infer that in the mind of the speaker, the sex they had yesterday was more functional rather than for pleasure, and from '有喜', we may infer that the couple wanted a(nother) baby. (Knowing your girl getting pregnant and you becoming a dad is not always good when you are unprepared.)


It is great to see how the words and meaning are so open to interpretation..


----------



## henter

DernierVirage said:


> It is great to see how the words and meaning are so open to interpretation..


Simon Tsai is spot-on. I shouldn't have said they  are making bawdy jokes, even though they happen to be playing footsie verbally. I used that word bawdy simply because I'd imagine that lovebirds would say something that's decidedly nasty when they are alone, particularly a pumped-up if not randy  man who's going to shag his sexual partner. By the by, please forgive me for using the word shag.


----------



## DernierVirage

henter said:


> ​
> Simon Tsai is spot-on. I shouldn't have said they  are making bawdy jokes, even though they happen to be playing footsie verbally. I used that word bawdy simply because I'd imagine that lovebirds would say something that's decidedly nasty when they are alone, particularly a pumped-up if not randy  man who's going to shag his sexual partner. By the by, please forgive me for using the word shag.



Thanks a lot, this is all very helpful.


----------



## SuperXW

你们看这段话都觉得很自然，没有障碍吗？我怎么get不到后两句是什么意思啊……
“开玩笑”如果表示惊喜，还可以理解，“管不着”是什么意思呢？
“孩子是属于我的个人财富”？
“昨晚只是一时兴起，我怀不怀孕跟你无关”？
还是什么意思？？
而且为什么没有主语？


----------



## DernierVirage

SuperXW said:


> 你们看这段话都觉得很自然，没有障碍吗？我怎么get不到后两句是什么意思啊……
> “开玩笑”如果表示惊喜，还可以理解，“管不着”是什么意思呢？
> “孩子是属于我的个人财富”？
> “昨晚只是一时兴起，我怀不怀孕跟你无关”？
> 还是什么意思？？
> 而且为什么没有主语？


Thank you.....I am interested to see that you didn't understand why they said 管不着, this was a real problem for me to figure out......


----------



## SimonTsai

SuperXW said:


> “管不着”是什么意思呢？ [...] 而且为什么没有主语？


I don't really get it, either, but I'm sure that the subject which is implied is the husband.


DernierVirage said:


> it is in a short story article and I have had trouble with a lot of the meaning, even if I know the characters...


Now it's from a story, it may help us if you give the background information or, if you have immense trouble in understanding the plot, share with us the source so we can read it.

(And you don't have to click on 'REPLY' to reply to a particular message that is right above.)


----------



## DernierVirage

I don't really have much background, it is just like a series of conversations, as if the reader is left to work out the meaning. I don't have a source, it was just sent to me so no link. It seems that it is all texts, so maybe deliberately confusing. I really appreciate your help.


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

SuperXW said:


> 你们看这段话都觉得很自然，没有障碍吗？我怎么get不到后两句是什么意思啊……
> “开玩笑”如果表示惊喜，还可以理解，“管不着”是什么意思呢？
> “孩子是属于我的个人财富”？
> “昨晚只是一时兴起，我怀不怀孕跟你无关”？
> 还是什么意思？？
> 而且为什么没有主语？


前三句都可以理解。第四句“管不着”，我也觉得少了一个主语“你”。这一句最好是“你管不着”或者“管不着你”。


----------



## henter

SuperXW said:


> 你们看这段话都觉得很自然，没有障碍吗？我怎么get不到后两句是什么意思啊……
> “开玩笑”如果表示惊喜，还可以理解，“管不着”是什么意思呢？
> “孩子是属于我的个人财富”？
> “昨晚只是一时兴起，我怀不怀孕跟你无关”？
> 还是什么意思？？
> 而且为什么没有主语？


我的猜测是这是专门为外国友人编写的中文教材. 有时候可能和现实脱节. 以前的为中国学生编写的英文教材不是也有 How are you? I'm fine and you. Some teachers reportedly told their students that "they have to say I'm fine and you when someone greets them with how are you.  

  我反正从没用过how are you.


----------



## SuperXW

henter said:


> 我的猜测是这是专门为外国友人编写的中文教材. 有时候可能和现实脱节. 以前的为中国学生编写的英文教材不是也有 How are you? I'm fine and you. Some teachers reportedly told their students that "they have to say I'm fine and you when someone greets them with how are you.
> 
> 我反正从没用过how are you.


一般教材肯定不会这样，通常会避免什么“亲热”之类的话题。教材的语言往往过于正式，而不是过于口语化且天马行空。
这段对话出处不明确，我推测可能有什么背景故事，转发的时候丢掉了，也可能是哪个老师甚至学生随手一写，所以不太make sense。
另外，How are you? Fine, thank you. 虽然有点老套，但是没问题。


----------

